
React Concurrent Mode - tosh
https://twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/1120971795425832961
======
throwaway77384
Can someone explain this in terms that are slightly more, let's say, basic?

Like, does this mean React would be a good choice over other frameworks that
can't do this, to reduce jankiness?

I am relatively well versed in vanilla JS, but have never made the jump to a
framework, as there are just too goddamn many and I never know whether I'm
really gaining anything from using one -.-

